
6 Reasons why Twitter Geolocation is a really, really bad idea - mgcreed
http://thenextweb.com/2009/08/21/5-reasons-twitter-geolocation-bad-idea/
======
spooneybarger
6 reasons that don't mean much because...

you can opt out. when one of your reasons includes:

"Yes, Twitter is making the Geolocation service opt-in, but if you try it out
and forget to turn it off (which is likely to be all-too easy to do)"

I'm going to find most every other thing rather ummm... asinine. Esp this one:

"2. Celebrity slip-ups

Then there are celebrities – you might not care about them much but the fact
some use Twitter brings a certain amount of kudos and glamour to the platform.
Imagine if your favourite celebrities start accidentally giving away the
location of their homes. Their privacy will be invaded by hoards of obsessives
and before you know it the celebrities have jumped ship."

~~~
lnguyen
I agree, the reasons are a bit asinine.

Those celebrities (at least the ones who bring the "kudos" and "glamour" for
the mainstream) who chose to turn on this feature already want to be found.
"I'm eating at this exclusive restuarant", "I'm over at <someone even more
famous>'s party", etc.

It's not as if the hoards of obsessive fans wouldn't already know the
location. And how do you think the paparazzi know where to camp out? The
information is already out there. Just go drive down any street in Hollywood
and see star maps being sold on the corner.

